# 92 Cherokee front air shocks



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone in the Jeep forum have any experience getting and installing front air shocks on a Cherokee?

After following some good advice in another thread here, I called Gabriel and talked to their tech people. They researched the specs on a 92 Cherokee front shock, then matched the specs and came up with a Hi Jacker (PN 49216) for an 86/95 Taurus/Sable wagon.

So my question is... anyone else have air shocks on your Cherokee (not Grand)? If so, care to share some tech advice before I purchase a pair of those Gabriels?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## property mgr (May 8, 2005)

*93 XJ Could not find air shocks*

We mounted a 7'0" Western cable plow on my XJ and could not find an air shock for it. I did replace the front springs and the ride is acceptable. I only travel about ten minutes in town between a few driveways and a 35 car parking lot. Plowed about 8 storms in three years with no trouble.

I would like to add air shocks if I can find them, I guess I'll have to push my parts guys harder. Sounds like you at least have a lead on something that would work.


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*xj front lift*

I put Grand Cherokee springs up front - solved the problem with front sag completely - follow 'jeep suspension" links to see part number recommended by FesterW

98 XJ
6.8' Snoway MT


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

He is right, get front springs from a grand cher, a V8 model even, it will lift you up front, then get shocks for like 2"-3" lift, try for old man emu if you want it to ride like a caddy.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

How much lift do the GC springs give you? I'm wondering, because if I put those in, I would probably get some longer shackles in back.

Thanks.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Maybe net ya 2-4" if its a V8 grand. Depends on how many miles too. The V8 ones are the ones to find though


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

cjshloman;518833 said:


> Maybe net ya 2-4" if its a V8 grand. Depends on how many miles too. The V8 ones are the ones to find though


2-4"?? Wow, I would have thought more like 1-2"


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

When I did mine, I put a 3 inch lift spring in the front and an extra spring in the back. Works great for me.


----------

